# Italian language exchange



## Adamo (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm Antonio, 30 years old, I work as graphic designer and illustrator, 8 years living in Rome moving from the south of Italy. I love Japan and wish to find some friends and improve my skills in english and learn a base of japanese. I trust learning comes from experiences more than school lessons.


That's my message in the bottle, so feel free to contact me.


----------

